# Ich möchte  bei einer Sicherheitsschranke eine  „dynamische Schützkontrolle“  machen.



## MichaelBart (7 Februar 2012)

Hallo allerseits, 

Bei einer Maschine wird oft die Sicherheitsschranke überbrückt. Um das schwierig machen habe ich vor, die Funktion der Lichtschranke zusätzlich per SPS zu überwachen. 
Technisch habe ich keine Schwierigkeiten. 
Problem ist: Die Manipulation der Lichtschranke wird von Vorgesetztem erlaubt. Er meinte, er trägt die Verantwortung, er kann eine Sicherheitseinrichtung bei Bedarf außer Funktion zu  setzen und nach Unterweisung der Arbeiter weiter produzieren. Der Elektriker wurde mit einer Kündigung  gedroht, als er weigerte es zu tun.
Nach meinem Wissen,  der Elektriker ist mitverantwortlich.
Mich interessiert die Gesetzlage dazu. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen. 
Für einen weiterführenden Hinweis (z. B. Gerichtsurteil) werde ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
ist jetzt ein bißchen schwierig, etwas dazu zu sagen - so ohne irgendwelche Kenntnisse der Anlage und dem Sinn der Sicherheits-LS und der Ausführung der Überbrückung.
Aber prinzipiell würde ich sagen : Ich würde mir die Anweisung von meinem Vorgesetztem schriftlich geben lassen (mit dessen Unterschrift) und dann ist doch alles OK. Wenn dann etwas passiert dann ist die Verantwortlichkeit ganz klar geregelt (nämlich durch die schriftliche Anweisung).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## jora (7 Februar 2012)

MichaelBart schrieb:


> Problem ist: Die Manipulation der Lichtschranke wird von Vorgesetztem erlaubt. Er meinte, er trägt die Verantwortung, er kann eine Sicherheitseinrichtung bei Bedarf außer Funktion zu  setzen und nach Unterweisung der Arbeiter weiter produzieren. Der Elektriker wurde mit einer Kündigung  gedroht, als er weigerte es zu tun.
> Nach meinem Wissen,  der Elektriker ist mitverantwortlich.
> Mich interessiert die Gesetzlage dazu. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen.
> Für einen weiterführenden Hinweis (z. B. Gerichtsurteil) werde ich sehr dankbar.



Hi Michael,

ich schließe mich Larry an, alles schriftlich geben lassen, wenn es vom Chef so nichts schriftlich gibt, dann einfach ne Mail schreiben mit dem Inhalt von dem Gespräch und um Stellungnahme bitten.
Generell finde ich das absichtliche Überbrücken von Sicherheitseinrichtungen sehr, sehr kritisch, vorallem wenn es vom Chef gefördert wird. Ich habe auf eine Schulung von einem vergleichbaren Fall gehört. Scheint leider öfters der Fall zu sein wie ich gedacht hab. 
Da du davon Kenntnis hast und offensichtlich auch weißt, dass das nicht richtig ist, musst/solltest du das dem Chef auch nochmal schriftlich zukommen zu lassen. Weitere Möglichkeiten hast du technisch kaum, da jede SF gebrückt werden kann. 

Ich würde mir es drei mal überlegen ob ich in den Laden nochmal will, vorallem wenn man sich mit der Sicherheit auskennt. Nicht das es dann irgend wann heißt wenn was passiert ist, das du das doch gesehen hast un warum du nichts gesagt hast.... 

Gruß


----------



## Waelder (7 Februar 2012)

Gibt es in solch einem Fall nicht eine "Muting funktion" für Sicherheitslichtschrannken ? Z.B. um eine Palette ein zu schieben oder ähnlichem. Vielleicht sollte die Maschine neu sicherheitstechnisch bewertet werden Thema Risikobeurteilung . Wann ist eine gefahrbringende Situation vorhanden gibt es auch sichere Zustände ? Oder kann generell in jedem Zustand in das dingens gefasst werden ? Also ich würde kein Strich an dem dingens machen ohne schriftliche Weisung eines (Fach)Vorgesetzten. Ich hätte wahrscheinlich auch zahnschmerzen nach einer schriftlichen weisung wenn ich das erledigen müsste. Habt ihr kein Sicherheitsbeauftragten ? Gruss Wälder


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Februar 2012)

Also wenn du das bewusst überbrückst bist du sicherlich mit verantwortlich, wenn es zu einen Unfall kommt.
Im Gegenteil, da du quasi der Fachman bist, könnte das für dich sogar noch schlimmer ausgehen.

Überlege die bitte folgendes, du sitzt im Auto und fährst durch die geschlossene Ortschaft, neben dir dein
Dusseliger Chef, er fordert dich auf schneller zu fahren und die nächste Ampel bei Rot zu nehmen. Du folgst
als höriger Arbeitnehmer den Anweisungen und natürlich übersiehst du bei dem Streß das Kind, das über die
Straße läuft und du fährst es über.

Was glaubst du wer Strafrechtlich belangt wird, bestimmt nicht dein Chef. 

Selbst bei schriftlicher Anweisung und androhung der Kündigung würde ich das nicht tun, da du dir ja schon 
Gedanken darüber machst, wird man dir im Schadensfall sagen, das hätten Sie aber nicht tun dürfen, Sie
wissen das doch.


----------



## MichaelBart (7 Februar 2012)

Danke für die Antworten,
die schriftliche Einweisung ist genau der Punkt, wo der Chef ausflippte. Er meinte:“ Sie haben genug Zeugen da!“. Auf erneuerte Bitte kam: „Schriftlich! Weißt du, was du schriftlich von mir kriegst? Ich habe schon einige Leute rausgeschmissen!“  Der Elektriker ging zum Betriebsrat. Danach gab’s ein Gespräch, bei dem Chef versuchte alle zu überzeugen, dass nur er Verantwortung trägt.
Natürlich kann man viele LS leicht manipulieren. Wäre es nicht so einfach gewesen, wäre es vielleicht gar nicht dazu gekommen. 
Grüße
MichaelBart


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Februar 2012)

Dazu lässt sich leider sagen dein Chef hat es nicht begriffen, da ihr einen Betriebsrat habt, kann man daraus
schließen das ihr eine gewisse Größe habt. Am besten ist es erstmal die ganze sache einen Tag ruhen zu lassen,
vielleicht ist bei deinen Chef dan der Dampf vom Kessel (bei den Temperaturen, kühlt es ja schnell aus)
Morgen mal um ein ruhiges Gespräch bitten, das er die Verantwortung nicht übernehmen kann, er ist zwar mit
dran aber auch andere und das kann es ja nicht sein. Es gibt bestimmt für euren Anwendungsfall eine andere
Lössung, dazu würde ich mir mal Gedanken machen und dieses anbieten.


----------



## Tommi (7 Februar 2012)

Hallo Michael,

Fachkraft für Arbeitssicherheit einbeziehen...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Deltal (7 Februar 2012)

Für die nächste Besprechung gleich das Schreiben mitbringen, oder dem Cheff sagen, dass er selbst die zwei Brücken einstecken soll. Außerdem sollte auch Produktiv nach einer Lösung des Problems gesucht werden, denn die S-Lichtschranke scheint ja irgendwie den Arbeitsfluss zu stören.

Die rechtliche Sache ist ja nur eine Geschichte. Ich würde echt Probleme bekommen, wenn wegen meiner Arbeit jemand nen Arm verliert oder stirbt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Februar 2012)

Ich habe zwar seit einiger Zeit mit solchen Dingen nicht mehr viel zu tun, aber war/ist es nicht zulässig, Sicherheits-Dinger mit einem Schlüsselschalter zu überbrücken? Z.Bsp. für Einrichtbetrieb? Den Schlüssel dann den Chef übergeben, mit Übergabeprotokoll. Dann ist er der alleinige "Bruce-Allmächtig".


----------



## rf91909 (8 Februar 2012)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar seit einiger Zeit mit solchen Dingen nicht mehr viel zu tun, aber war/ist es nicht zulässig, Sicherheits-Dinger mit einem Schlüsselschalter zu überbrücken? Z.Bsp. für Einrichtbetrieb?



Nein, einfach Sicherheits-Dinger überbrücken ist auch mit Schlüsselschalter nicht zulässig. Das Risiko muß dann durch andere Maßnahmen wie z.B. sicher reduzierte Geschwindigkeit, Zustimmtaster, Zweihand usw. minimiert werden.
Was genau möglich ist, ergibt die Gefahrenliesl.

Gruß
rf


----------



## Oberchefe (8 Februar 2012)

Wer die Lichtschranke brücken lässt, der lässt auch eine evtl. vorhandene Überwachung in der SPS außer Betrieb nehmen. Wenn es ein "normaler" Vorgesetzter ist würde ich mal mit dessen Vorgesetzten reden. Falls es der "Chef" ist würde ich mal nach einem neuen Arbeitgeber umsehen, die Auswahl ist im Moment ganz gut.


----------



## Oberchefe (15 Februar 2012)

zwar aus der Schweiz, dürfte aber in Deutschland nicht viel anders sein:
http://www.suva.ch/rechtliche-auswirkungen-fuer-unternehmer.pdf

bzw.:
http://www.suva.ch/startseite-suva/...tzeinrichtungen-kein-kavaliersdelikt-suva.htm


----------



## Tigerente1974 (15 Februar 2012)

Bedauerlich, dass der "Chef" sich anmaßt, die Verantwortung für die Gefährdung der körperlichen Unversehrtheit eines Anderen übernehmen zu können. Es ist verständlich, dass man sich da Sorgen um die Rechtslage macht. Aber was hilft die Rechtslage jemandem, der schwer oder tödlich verletzt wird?

Die Lösung kann nur sein, das Sicherheitskonzept der Maschine zu beleuchten und dabei zu klären, warum das Überbrücken notwendig erscheint und wie eine sichere Maschine erreicht werden kann, die bedienbar ist ohne Manipulationen zu erfordern.


----------

